

How I negotiated my startup negotiation - simonebrunozzi
https://keen.io/blog/29904565692/how-i-negotiated-my-startup-compensation

======
simonebrunozzi
Another one (more technical, especially from a legal point of view) that I've
also found interesting: [http://stockoptioncounsel.com/blog/joining-an-early-
stage-st...](http://stockoptioncounsel.com/blog/joining-an-early-stage-
startup-negotiateyour-equity-wisely-with-stock-option-counsel-tips/2014/2/12)

